# Pressure point on top of foot with new boot - will it break in?



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

I picked up last seasons Salomon F4.0's on sale. The boots fit great in terms of width and length, and I like the mid-stiff flex. The only problem is there is a pressure point on the top of my foot which is pretty uncomfortable. I tried lacing the lower area loosely and it's still there. My question is can I expect that to break in and become comfortable? Or should I continue my search for new boots?


----------



## kdgosha (Nov 26, 2016)

had the same problem yesterday with some new boots. pushing the tounge down on the liners and making them snug before I tighten the shell helped a tremendous amount but not 100%


----------



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll give that a shot I also have the ride tridents on order to see if they fit better. I was hesitant to spend the money but I figure for the extra $130 if my feet are more comfortable it's worth it. If I end up going that route I hope I get at least 3-4 years out of them to make it worthwhile.


----------



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll add that I tried on burton photons in a shop and they seemed to fit my feet really well but
I'm worried about them losing flex over time. The rides are stiffer to begin with and supposed to have better flex retention so I went for them instead.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Is this walking around your house or snowboarding? Are they heat moldable liners? You loosely lacing the lower area of the liner or the boot? 

Chances are they will get more comfortable as time goes on, but I'm thinking if they are heat moldable (or if can put up with some extra pain) you could tape some extra material to your foot to help push that spot out of the way a little more. Or if your super desperate remove the liner and try to shave off some of the material if it's a foam kind of liner.
You can also try to remove or replace the footbed.

It really kind of sounds like you have not found the perfect boot for your foot honestly.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

This is tricky.
You MAY solve it. Or you MAY not. For example I've tried Vans boots and it's an immediate pressure point on the top of my feet.

Definitely try heat molding first. Then using different insoles (ie a lower volume insole on the foot with the pressure point).

Last season and a half I tried breaking in my boots (Focus Boa) to relieve a mild pressure point on top of my right foot. Never happened. It wasn't much of a pure pressure point; more that the tongue pressured the top of the foot and cut off circulation. It was horrible. Was not able to solve it other than by going half a size bigger...


----------



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

This was trying them on in the house. Yes the liners are heat moldable and I did tie the bottoms loose to see if it would help and it didn't really. I can still return them so I'm not going to heat mold them. I don't think the liner is removable with the F4.0's, which salomon did to help reduce the footprint. I may try keeping them on for an hour or two at home and see if that makes a difference. 

Will wait and see how the tridents fit and then make a decision. I did have a chance to try them on once before and they seemed to fit pretty good just didn't want to spend the cash on them at the time.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

They might feel different when your strapped in and snowboarding but I suppose it's kind of a risk if you can still return them.
Id at least try to strap in and do some carpet boarding. Focus leaning and holding to one edge and the other to see if that makes a difference. 
I've had boots that fit and felt great walking around but hurt like hell snowboarding.


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

It might break in with time. I had a fairly bad pressure point on the top of my left foot with my new 32 boots last season, but it gradually went away. I suspect it was due to one of the seams on the tongue of the boot, digging into my foot. The pain was so bad I'd have to unlace and re-lace my boot every hour or two. Now I'm careful about where I put the tongue before I tighten everything down, and it hasn't really come back.


----------

